# Hyde Park Unity Day, Leeds!



## Bingo (Aug 16, 2008)

Wellies and brollies at the ready folks, lets ave ya!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 20, 2008)

Best communtiy festival anywhere. 

This year there were four stages doing live music, plus four sound systems, plus theatre tent, kids area and load more. All for nowt and all put on by local volunteers  and largely funded by bands and sound systems dong fundraisers throughout the year. 

Anyone else here go?


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 20, 2008)

I popped along about mid-afternoon and it was buzzing along nicely. Unfortunately I was a bit munted so don't remember much about later on. Always a good do though!


----------

